# 1997 E/M Guidelines for Lymphatic System



## dballard2004 (Oct 17, 2008)

Per the 1997 E/M Guidelines, documentation in the lymphatic system must be from two or more areas. If the provider only documents one area, does this mean that you can't count the system as part of the exam on the audit? Thanks.


----------



## lavanyamohan (Oct 18, 2008)

dballard2004 said:


> Per the 1997 E/M Guidelines, documentation in the lymphatic system must be from two or more areas. If the provider only documents one area, does this mean that you can't count the system as part of the exam on the audit? Thanks.



Hi,
Yes.


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Oct 20, 2008)

You are correct. 

Unless you are bound to using the 1997 DG's, try using the 1995 DG's and see if you get a higher level exam .... remember the 1997 DG's require 2 areas .... 1995 DG's do not.


----------



## dballard2004 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks to both of you!  I appreciate the help.


----------

